# Thaddeus



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

He's on the verge of becoming a one name star.

I always thought he was the truth, but I didn't think he'd be this good this early. So far this season he's been better than Iguodala. He's improved his ball handling, his shot, and his defense in the offseason.

If he can play the way he is Iguodala can go to being the utility guy. I'm excited as hell.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

The guy is gonna be a beast. He kinda reminds me Rudy Gay a little bit...


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

M-Town stand up!


----------



## Ras (Jul 25, 2005)

I haven't been able to see him yet this season. Can anyone give me a rough run down of where he is in terms of ability? Is he going to take over as best player/leader on the team this season? If he's that good, with Iguodala, Brand and Miller as key support players, this team is shaping up very well.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

We'll see.

I think it all depends on how he adjusts to added defensive attention, and if he'll be getting more plays called for him. Now teams have to respect his three point shot, but he's also capable of putting the ball on the floor and getting a better shot. He had this in and out dribble move that completely broke down Kevin Martin. He has a strong feel for the game of basketball. Also as we know from last season there's no fear in him.

Best player on the team? Perhaps, but he has to get the opportunities.

Also I'm not sure how Miller fits. If he picks and chooses his shots and becomes more of a setup man we'll be in great shape.

Lou Will is the truth as well. I still feel that he can eventually be bumped into the starting lineup if Miller either isn't re-upped or is traded.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

I have been thinking about some comparisons for Young recently and I can't come up with any. He is a unique player and it also helps that he is left-handed.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

The thing with thaddeus is, I don't want to see him become a one-on-one player like Iguodala was the last two years. He's one of those guys who can figure out how to get points on the fly without having to square up against the defense, and I think that plays to his strengths.


----------



## kirk_2003 (Jun 23, 2003)

croco said:


> I have been thinking about some comparisons for Young recently and I can't come up with any. He is a unique player and it also helps that he is left-handed.


Travis Outlaw? Kevin Durant?


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

kirk_2003 said:


> Travis Outlaw? Kevin Durant?


He has a lot more upside than Outlaw, I don't see him becoming as good as Durant (when both are in their prime which is obviously a few years away). As far as comparing those two him, I'm not sure either, he just seems so different.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

kirk_2003 said:


> Travis Outlaw? Kevin Durant?


More like Shawn Marion with less athleticism and better intangibles.


----------



## SickGame (Jan 23, 2006)

It was advertised in highschool and college that his general IQ alongside his basketball IQ is off the charts (Sports Illustrated). He's going to be a very very good player who might even be used as the main tool in rebuilding a franchise though he's probably more effective as a second star on a team (much like Iggy).

Solid core of players though at Philly with EB, Young, Louis and Iggy. 

It's too bad Dalembert's contract is so crippling.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Sliccat said:


> More like Shawn Marion with less athleticism and better intangibles.


After watching him a few times this season I don't think this comparison is so apt anymore. The best comparison is Rudy Gay which Blue Magic touched on earlier in this thread.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

Coatesvillain said:


> After watching him a few times this season I don't think this comparison is so apt anymore. The best comparison is Rudy Gay which Blue Magic touched on earlier in this thread.


He doesn't have that good of a shot and he's not quite as buoyant vertically. He also has better instincts off the ball.

I think he has the potential to be a much more efficient player.


----------



## captainobvious (Jan 14, 2008)

I wouldnt say Durant because Thad plays good defense and is a terrific inside player.
I couldn't agree more with you Coatsville. Thad Young is rapidly turning into a excellent player. If the Sixers can just get his ball handling skills worked on over the ocurse of this season and the off season, I'd say he is a complete player. He's good when he gets the ball in a one on one situation or posting up, but if he has the ball in transition, he is a little loose. I'm extremely excited to have him here with the Sixers. What a terrific draft pick!


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Thaddeus Young is the best player on the Sixers.

One of the better defenders, the most consistent players on offense, and he's bringing the intangibles to the table. I'd love to see him get a few more assists, but you're not really asking him to do that.

I can't see him not winning MIP if he keeps this pace up.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

I always thought he'd be a 17/7/4/2/1 guy at max, but I'm starting to think he might be better than that - he might get close to that this year. As his shot and handle continue to improve, he might be more of a 22 ppg scorer. I always knew he had great off the ball instincts, but his scoring ability is better than I thought it would be.

What I'm concerned about is that they'll try to turn him into an isolation player, which I think will decrease his incredible efficiency. The reason I always make the Marion comparison is because at the end of the day, I thin he's a "flow" player, a guy who is absolutely incredible at getting his points within the offense without having to force it (which is what's getting Brand and Iguodala in trouble). That said, I'm starting to think he's a more complete player than Marion. But I'd hate to see him get used like Rudy Gay or Durant.

And he's not the best player on the sixers. He's the most successful player on the team currently. Brand's addition has really stifled himself, Iguodala, Dalembert, and Miller. One of them needs to go.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

Coatesvillain said:


> Thaddeus Young is the best player on the Sixers.
> 
> One of the better defenders, the most consistent players on offense, and he's bringing the intangibles to the table. I'd love to see him get a few more assists, but you're not really asking him to do that.
> 
> *I can't see him not winning MIP if he keeps this pace up.*


There's alot of possibilities this year, but right now I think the award is Devin Harris' to lose.... T. Young, M. Pietrus, John Salmons, Nene, W. Chandler.... They all got a decent shot @ it right now...


----------

